# REMUS Exhaust & Responders: Special Forum Members Price + Free Shipping



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

http://www.extremepowerhouse.com*http://www.extremepowerhouse.com*
*Why shop with us? *
*Lowest Price Guarantee:* We do our best to always have the lowest price on our website, but if you found an even lower price somewhere else let us know. We will match the other price and thrown in an extra $25 store credit towards your next purchase.

*Financing:* We offer 6 months no interest financing. Get the products now, pay later. You can at anytime pay the full amount or make partial payments during these 6 months. If after 6 months, you still have balance remaining on your account there will be a minimum monthly payment with interest applied, subject to credit approval.

*Customer Service:* We offer the best customer service, period! Don’t take our word for it, check out what our customers have to say about Extreme Power House https://www.x-ph.com/customer-reviews/

*Hours:* We are open 7 days a week from 8 AM to 11 PM Pacific Time.
*
Contact us:* For any questions you can pm / email [email protected] or call 725-221-5267. If you contact us during business hours, expect a reply within the hour. If you contact us outside of the regular business hours, expect a reply within 6 hours.

*Chat:* Looking for an immediate response to your questions? Go to our website www.x-ph.com and use our chat functionality. 

*Payments: *You can make a purchase directly on our website www.x-ph.com or give us a call at 725-221-5267 and we can process your order over the phone.

*Shipping:* Expect to get a tracking number from us same day of your order completion. We try our best to get the products delivered to you ASAP. We ship items using USPS, UPS and FedEx. Contact [email protected] for expedited shipping options.

*Inventory:* We stock all the popular products at our Las Vegas warehouse. If item is not in stock, we will get it drop shipped to you directly from the manufacturer’s location. 
*
XPH Rewards:* We now offer Extreme Power House loyalty points to all our loyal customers. Earn 1 point after every $1 you spend with us. Earn more by sharing our website on social media and referring your friends.

*Newsletter:* Join our newsletter for the latest XPH news, exclusive deals, group buys and coupon codes. We also offer exclusive newsletter flash sales.


Order Link
*https://www.x-ph.com/remus-responder/*



The REMUS Responder improves throttle response by means of modifying the accelerator pedal output signal. No more throttle delay and reduced lag during automatic shifting makes driving with the REMUS Responder more fun. The Responder attaches between the OEM pedal sensor and the OEM connector, ready to use in seconds due to plug & play technology. Sophisticated adjustable programming profiles can lead to improved fuel consumption and more efficiency. The 4 individual user selectable and adjustable performance settings allow drivers to select according to their own preferences. The REMUS Responder totally eliminates the delay in modern electronic accelerator pedals!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Special forum members prices!!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

*Free bump*

Satisfied customer giving a free plug. I bought this for my 2017 Passat 1.8T. On a 1.8T with auto transmission I find this really transforms the car.

- Reduces toe-in lag when stepping on the accelerator - feels more responsive.
- Changes the acceleration curve
- Pleasant side effect, Transmission - Gets crisper shifts due to throttle response increase, building pressure quicker allowing a smoother shifts - ended up buying paddle shift steering wheel because it shifts good now. 

3 separate curves along with 7 steps for each curve. Simple install. 

Highly recommend if folks don't want to add HP or tune. Great in combination with JB1 since JB1 doesn't change throttle curve like a full tune from APR.

Makes a bigger difference than just intake and exhaust can do to improve throttle response.

Easy to remove or turn off when car goes in for service.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Yogibearal said:


> Satisfied customer giving a free plug. I bought this for my 2017 Passat 1.8T. On a 1.8T with auto transmission I find this really transforms the car.
> 
> - Reduces toe-in lag when stepping on the accelerator - feels more responsive.
> - Changes the acceleration curve
> ...


Thank you for the review and congrats!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------

